# Java Studio Creator 2



## ulat (29. Jan 2006)

Hallo!
Ich habe folgendes Problem: Seit kurzem beschäftige ich mich mit dem Java Studio Creator 2. Doch ich kann ein fundamentales Problem nicht lösen: um die Applikation zu testen (starten) muss der Application Server gestartet werden. 
Der Creator möchte diesen auf Port 4848 starten. Dieser scheint aber bereits belegt zu sein. 

Und jetzt mein Problem: Ich habe bisher keine Möglichkeit gefunden, diesen Port zu ändern? Kann mir jemand sagen ob bzw. wie ich das machen könnte?

besten dank!

[/img]


----------



## ulat (29. Jan 2006)

so, jetzt bin ich schon auf eine lösung gekommen.

sollte noch jemand anders ein ähnliches problem haben, hier meine lösung:

bei mir funktioniert es nicht, wenn ich den application server aus der creator anwendung heraus starte. ich habe jetzt mittels command shell eine domain names "creator" mit portnummer 4848 erstellt und diese dann gestartet. danach aus dem creator heraus ganz gewöhnlich die webanwendung gestartet. und siehe da, es funktioniert!

die port-nummer, auf der der server listener läuft, muss man beim erstellen der domain angeben bzw. man kann sie im verzeichnis der domain unter \config\domain.xml nachträglich ändern.

lg


----------



## Gast (31. Jan 2006)

Bei mir lief der Creator2 out of the box ( MAc OS X Version).Für den Deployment-Server kann man doch über Properties einige Angaben machen. Der Port scheint auch dazu zu gehören.


----------

